# *UPDATE* Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p><strong>Lots of chatter

</strong>A lot of people have been wondering where the invite graphics are for the event on March 2, 2012 that will bring the 5D Mark III to the world. I have confirmed events in Singapore, Paris and Shanghai as well. I’m sure many more major cities will see events.</p>
<p><strong>Here you go.</strong></p>
<div id="attachment_9040" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Breakfast-Canon-news_b_77026.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9040" title="Breakfast-Canon-news_b_77026" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Breakfast-Canon-news_b_77026-575x301.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="301" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">5D Mark III on Friday</p></div>
<p>It’s sure to be a great day, and we’ll be here to cover it all.</p>
<p><em>thanks Tovich</em></p>
<p><strong>The Shanghai Event

</strong>Here’s some pictures of the event setup in Shanghai. I’ll wager they’re not doing all that work for jokes.</p>
<div id="attachment_9049" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/37038.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9049" title="37038" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/37038-575x431.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Getting ready in Shanghai</p></div>
<div id="attachment_9050" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/37031.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9050" title="37031" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/37031-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">I see you Jackie Chan!</p></div>
<p><strong><a href="http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6635483-1-1.html">More photos here</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks jchl97</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## shuttersound (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

BRAVO !!! CR FOR THE WIN !!!


----------



## Mr.Magic (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Yes yes, he's coming!

Ps: this invite is in Italian, so an event in Italy probably as well then..

Ps: the little cupcake next to the coffee looks really good


----------



## apeshot (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Boom! Now I just need to scrap up a few thousand dollars over the next few months.


----------



## pravkp (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

This is gonna be one hell of a weekend!! 

Bring it on!!!


----------



## drozz (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

YES! The 5d3 is gonna have a built in coffee maker.. I knew it


----------



## photogaz (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

I hope the new server will manage it 

What's the spec of the old one and the new one?


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Mr.Magic said:


> Ps: the little cupcake next to the coffee looks really good



It'll cost you 15 Euro, coffee extra 8)


----------



## melbournite (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



drozz said:


> YES! The 5d3 is gonna have a built in coffee maker.. I knew it



Yes! and everyone was worried that it wouldn't offer anything new. There's the wow factor! 

I'll have two....... coffees thanks.

Lol.


----------



## zim (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Thats photoshoped it's clearly not a real cup cake 



;D


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Does not seem like a T4i release indeed. Will be interesting to see if Canon has some hidden gems / surprises for the 5D Mk III


----------



## traveller (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

As always, Craig comes up with the goods when challenged (myself included)!


----------



## whoaaa (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Not trying to be a negative nancy, but this invite looks kind of lack luster compared to the invite for other recent invites for big items--the C300 invite comes to mind. If this is for 5diii you'd think canon would want to pump up the volume a little bit... ?? maybe breakfast is a huge deal in italy? thoughts?


----------



## olemartin (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Mr.Magic said:


> Ps: the little cupcake next to the coffee looks really good



It's a muffin!


----------



## dswatson83 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

What time would that be in the US? Eastern time?


----------



## buumi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Lyra Video Productions said:


> ... maybe breakfast is a huge deal in italy? thoughts?



Only breakfast? ;D

I think it's fake. But it's funny anyway... 8)


----------



## AKCalixto (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Singapore time is GMT+8. So, the event will be at 5:30pm PST on March 1st !


----------



## buumi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



dswatson83 said:


> What time would that be in the US? Eastern time?



EST is UTC -5h and Italy is UTC +1 so its 6hours difference..


----------



## CJRodgers (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Yeah the theme of the invite seems a bit odd. Anyone able to figure out theyre trying to say by this? Or is it just a nice relaxing picture?


----------



## buumi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Canon now starts with the production of coffee machines!? ;D


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



CJRodgers said:


> Yeah the theme of the invite seems a bit odd. Anyone able to figure out theyre trying to say by this? Or is it just a nice relaxing picture?


Yep, maybe it's a 3D printer，that cake is the output~~ ;D ;D


----------



## CJRodgers (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



simonxu11 said:


> CJRodgers said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the theme of the invite seems a bit odd. Anyone able to figure out theyre trying to say by this? Or is it just a nice relaxing picture?
> ...



BEST. IDEA. EVER


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

so from what I can tell the announcement will be 3:30am on Friday morning (eastern standard)?


----------



## phemark (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

I am still hoping its 650D event 

(5Dm3 can be announced too, I dont mind, but 650D first!  )


----------



## rambarra (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

"breakfast with EOS" whatever that means

credit must go to an italian online magazine dday.it which posted this few days ago (now removed)
here's the cached version of the page (in which they are wondering whether it will really be a 5dIII event)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:mcf9Vm_X2BEJ:www.dday.it/redazione/5461/Lerede-della-Canon-5D-arriva-il-2-marzo.html+Canon+sta+organizzando+un+evento+per+il+prossimo+2+marzo.+Si+tratta+forse+della+tanto+attesa+EOS+5D+Mark+III%3F+O+vedremo+un+altro+prodotto%3F&cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it


----------



## buumi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



simonxu11 said:


> CJRodgers said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the theme of the invite seems a bit odd. Anyone able to figure out theyre trying to say by this? Or is it just a nice relaxing picture?
> ...



And don't forget the PictBridge Technology! Shoot, print and drink in one device! ;D


----------



## BillyBean (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



buumi said:


> Canon now starts with the production of coffee machines!? ;D



Actually, the Canon espresso machine was exclusively announced earlier this week. For pictures and link, see CanonRumors post http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3680.msg77703.html#msg77703


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



olemartin said:


> Mr.Magic said:
> 
> 
> > Ps: the little cupcake next to the coffee looks really good
> ...



In that case 20 Euros .


----------



## Rex Canon Shooter (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

If that's a muffin and not a cupcake I am switching to donuts.....


----------



## funkboy (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

From everything I've seen so far, I'd say 50/50 chance between 5DIII and 650D.

Possibly both; wouldn't be the first time they've announced two EOS cameras at the same event...


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

THE cupCAKE IS A LIE!


----------



## flanniganj (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



buumi said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > CJRodgers said:
> ...


MuffinBridge!


----------



## magicc (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



drozz said:


> YES! The 5d3 is gonna have a built in coffee maker.. I knew it



All the bells and whistles too ..... I got the Money saved and am patiently waiting for this camera to be in my hands .... I would like to be the first kid on the block with one too. Just waiting and waiting to order it! ..... it can't get her soon enough ..... ugh, I need some more of that coffee.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Macadameane said:


> THE cupCAKE IS A LIE!



Ahhh - Now you've made me want to play portal!


----------



## noodle (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

If thats a Muffin - then we all know what the Mfn button does!

Why didnt Canon think outside the box and use some hot Italian model on the invite?!


----------



## gabriele (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Where does this invite come from?
I'm from Italy and I know nothing about this event, nor anything is written on the Canon Italy webpage...
Still it's written in Italian...quite weird, isn't it?


----------



## rambarra (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



noodle said:


> If thats a Muffin - then we all know what the Mfn button does!
> 
> Why didnt Canon think outside the box and use some hot Italian model on the invite?!




bcs its a landascape camera


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

It's a hidden Italian metaphor-If it was a fish-then it meant the 5DIII was sleeping with the fishes and wouldn't be ready for release. But they showed some "Dolce" or sweets as in "5DIII to be released on Mar 2...SWEEEEET!!!!"


----------



## rambarra (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



gabriele said:


> Where does this invite come from?
> I'm from Italy and I know nothing about this event, nor anything is written on the Canon Italy webpage...
> Still it's written in Italian...quite weird, isn't it?



yea right. things happen just under our nose and we are the last to know.
how sad


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



gabriele said:


> Where does this invite come from?
> I'm from Italy and I know nothing about this event, nor anything is written on the Canon Italy webpage...
> Still it's written in Italian...quite weird, isn't it?



Are you one of the most important photographers in the industry? Do you have a relationship with Canon outside of owning/using their products? Are you press? They don't just invite every schmuck with a camera to these events, and it's not usually something heavily publicized because they know that the press will tell the people everything they need to know. As for the website, I don't see any reason for them to post private event invitations for the public to see, no point in it, as they'll be posting tons of press releases on announcement day.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

as I said before and NOW...I'm going to say it AGAIN, you are the man Mr. CR 

Nothing better than wakingup at 6AM(central time) and reading this news. Believe it or not, I visit this site at least 5-6 times a day - just to read hot topics from CR members.

Thank you,


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

I am surprised this thread is only three pages long so far...this is so exciting! So by my math I will have to be up at 1:30 am, as i am on MST. I don't think it will be a problem as I will not be able to sleep anyway!! ;D


----------



## dw6600 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Try writing "Canon EOS 5D Mark III" in Google translate, and then translate from Italian to English (see attached file).

Spooky


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

What does the picture say to me?

To me its saying... "Heres the answer on a _plate_ for you people, _muffin _ is going to happen on Friday, you guys must be _nuts_, wake up and smell the _coffee_... the invite is a _steaming_ pile of..."

Or am I reading too much into things?

The above is not actually my opinion... its just what the picture told me... I remain cautiously optimistic that we will have a 5d of some sort announced on friday... it would be my wish that we get 2, a regular one and a megapixel monster, but I do not think that is going to happen...


----------



## Positron (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Lyra Video Productions said:


> this invite looks kind of lack luster compared to the invite for other recent invites



I actually have to agree with this. It seems rather... non-thematic for a release as monumental as the 5D Mark III.

I mean, I still believe that CR is correct, since he has access to enough information that he's usually right, but why such a tame theme for the release of the update to their most successful product ever?


----------



## noodle (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



rambarra said:


> noodle said:
> 
> 
> > If thats a Muffin - then we all know what the Mfn button does!
> ...



Beleive me Italy has some of the nicest 'scenery' you could wish for - as for mountains ;D - they have the Alps


----------



## Drama79 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



hummingbird said:


> I am surprised this thread is only three pages long so far...this is so exciting! So by my math I will have to be up at 1:30 am, as i am on MST. I don't think it will be a problem as I will not be able to sleep anyway!! ;D



You don't _have_ to be. I'm sure the information will still be there when you wake up. And they won't have run out of web pages, or internet before then. It is, after all, just a camera announcement. /perspective

Not that I won't be pre-ordering immediately, mind you.


----------



## benprasetyatan (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

I live in Shanghai. I saw a Canon Stage on Shanghai Tourist Street prepared for March 2nd Event. Here's some photos from a Chinese Forum http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6635483-2-1.html
From what i saw. There's a lot more of big IXUS sign than the Jackie Chan with EOS logo. Let's see what will happen on that day. Gonna be there and do some coverage.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



dw6600 said:


> Try writing "Canon EOS 5D Mark III" in Google translate, and then translate from Italian to English (see attached file).
> 
> Spooky



Oh no... the sensor really is the same again and the extra autofocus points are just fake dots in the viewfinder!


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

As for the time of 9:30 Italian... 

I'm hoping that they will have already announced in Japan earlier on... I'd like to see whats what before I got to bed on the 1st March (East Coast US) than wake up to it on Friday morning and have all the preorders already done. With the D800e I was still awake when it announced and regret not pressing the preorder button on Amazon when it appeared... I still wouldnt have the camera and I would still likely cancel order before it shipped but it would be nice to have the option (yes I am a freak arent I)

Actually I wonder if Amazon will put up a preorder page for it... 

On Amazon the D800 and D800e have a special box that comes up above the searches when you search for D800e that takes you to a page with the two cameras on, those 2 pages dont have preorder buttons any more... they diappeared after a few hours but the pages are still there and searchable...

When you search for the 1dx on amazon you dont get anything... hopefully the 5d3 wont be the same...


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Drama79 said:


> hummingbird said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised this thread is only three pages long so far...this is so exciting! So by my math I will have to be up at 1:30 am, as i am on MST. I don't think it will be a problem as I will not be able to sleep anyway!! ;D
> ...



true...but I just know that I will not be able to sleep wondering about the announcement-will you? The anticipation for this camera has been building for so long I can't stand it! So, I will be here...reading and waiting :


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

So, if the new 5D is able to make coffee, does that mean it is dishwasher safe? Did they finally make it weather resistant? It has the side benefit of more easily getting past our wives as a coffee maker than another darn camera. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Grum (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



benprasetyatan said:


> I live in Shanghai. I saw a Canon Stage on Shanghai Tourist Street prepared for March 2nd Event. Here's some photos from a Chinese Forum http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6635483-2-1.html
> From what i saw. There's a lot more of big IXUS sign than the Jackie Chan with EOS logo. Let's see what will happen on that day. Gonna be there and do some coverage.



That looks like a pretty big event - interesting.....


----------



## iFugl (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Canon will be holding a photo event in Norway as well:

http://www.canon.no/Images/Seminar_tcm85-908269.pdf


----------



## Mr.Magic (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



benprasetyatan said:


> From what i saw. There's a lot more of big IXUS sign than the Jackie Chan with EOS logo. Let's see what will happen on that day. Gonna be there and do some coverage.



Do you mean that at this moment, there are a lot more IXUS signs visible at this location??

That would be 100% logical: imagine using 5DmkIII posters/signs on this location, they would just 'give' us the announcement already then ;D


----------



## Joellll (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

I like how the CR guy is doubted the whole morning saying that he's going to lose a lot of credit if this doesn't happen.

I mean come on, he nailed the 1DX. I respect him and his credibility. 

Rule 32 has once proven its importance to the human race.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



benprasetyatan said:


> I live in Shanghai. I saw a Canon Stage on Shanghai Tourist Street prepared for March 2nd Event. Here's some photos from a Chinese Forum http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6635483-2-1.html
> From what i saw. There's a lot more of big IXUS sign than the Jackie Chan with EOS logo. Let's see what will happen on that day. Gonna be there and do some coverage.



From the pics I saw on that site there are a lot of banners up for lots of different Canon gear.

Lots of IXUS signs is a concern but they are possibly only putting up the other stuff at the moment so as to keep the announced stuff still under wraps... I mean itd be kind of a giveaway if the put the 5d3 banners up 2 days before the announcement wouldnt it.


----------



## Spasm (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Going by the cities CR has confirmed, and assuming all the events start at 9:30am local time, Shanghai will be the first event which in EST is Thursday night March 1st at 8:30pm.

Excite get!


----------



## phischeye (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

An invite with a muffin? That'll work so well with my Lens Mug


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Spasm said:


> Going by the cities CR has confirmed, and assuming all the events start at 9:30am local time, Shanghai will be the first event which in EST is Thursday night March 1st at 8:30pm.
> 
> Excite get!



Which is 7:30 PM Central - even better for me


----------



## EIREHotspur (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

so 8.30pm EST is 4.30am Irish time.

I may just have to power up the PC if up for a TB that time of the morning.

I trust the CR guy because thats what this website is all about after all and he has to have a lot of credible sources in the industry to even put up a website like this.

Friday morning it is. ;D


----------



## bvukich (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

I'm tingling with anticipation for the announcement of the Canon X Mk II Calculator Mouse.


----------



## jalbfb (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

One more thought on "Colazione da EOS"-literally Breakfast from EOS (Canon). Since breakfast is the start of a new day, could this be a subtle reference to a new start for the EOS camera line, i.e., the new 5DIII?? Man, this waiting coupled with some sleep deprivation is causing strange thoughts in my head! I need another cup of coffee. ;D


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



bvukich said:


> I'm tingling with anticipation for the announcement of the Canon X Mk II Calculator Mouse.



Hahaha be forewarned I was drinking coffee when I read your post haha Not nice haha


----------



## clicstudio (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Lyra Video Productions said:


> Not trying to be a negative nancy, but this invite looks kind of lack luster compared to the invite for other recent invites for big items--the C300 invite comes to mind. If this is for 5diii you'd think canon would want to pump up the volume a little bit... ?? maybe breakfast is a huge deal in italy? thoughts?


Breakfast in Italy will probably cost 15 Euros... It is a big deal 
Besides, it is a Muffin or a Fairy Cake. Italians don't do cupcakes. 
BTW, where does it say 5D Mark III? I could be any EOS.
I hope Canon doesn't let us down and give us more than 22MP to compete with the D800...


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



gbchriste said:


> Spasm said:
> 
> 
> > Going by the cities CR has confirmed, and assuming all the events start at 9:30am local time, Shanghai will be the first event which in EST is Thursday night March 1st at 8:30pm.
> ...



5:30 Pacific Time, woo hoo it's almost here! Bring on the Calculators/printers/Mouses!


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> benprasetyatan said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Shanghai. I saw a Canon Stage on Shanghai Tourist Street prepared for March 2nd Event. Here's some photos from a Chinese Forum http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6635483-2-1.html
> ...



Lots of ixus signs make sense, it's called Ixus Night Show


----------



## Eosfollower (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

What i am thinking is... iXUS could not be that important to make Canon hold event for it all over the world on the same day.....so 5D(s) is(are) coming!


----------



## EIREHotspur (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Is there anyone from Shanghai (who isn't even remotely interested in cameras but can make out "5D Mark III" symbol) and will be passing that stand and can let us know if it's happening?

They have to be able to speak the language of these boards though......Gibberish.


----------



## 5600k-photography (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



jalbfb said:


> One more thought on "Colazione da EOS"-literally Breakfast from EOS (Canon). Since breakfast is the start of a new day, could this be a subtle reference to a new start for the EOS camera line, i.e., the new 5DIII?? Man, this waiting coupled with some sleep deprivation is causing strange thoughts in my head! I need another cup of coffee. ;D


I think it is a transposition of the film "Breakfast at Tiffany's" in italian "Colazione da Tiffany"


----------



## stilscream (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

wow, I thought Starbucks was expensive, but $3500 cup of Canon coffee?  ;D


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



simonxu11 said:


> SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> 
> 
> > benprasetyatan said:
> ...









This one is promising... it's more than an IXUS showcase guys!


----------



## flanniganj (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



benprasetyatan said:


> I live in Shanghai. I saw a Canon Stage on Shanghai Tourist Street prepared for March 2nd Event. Here's some photos from a Chinese Forum http://dcclub.pchome.net/thread-6635483-2-1.html
> From what i saw. There's a lot more of big IXUS sign than the Jackie Chan with EOS logo. Let's see what will happen on that day. Gonna be there and do some coverage.


And a translation of the above page if anyone is interested:


----------



## gputah (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



jchl97 said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> ...



Is that Jackie Chan holding the camera in that picture?  

It would be pretty weak if they got Jackie Chan to hold a "Rebel" for the announcement photo...


----------



## ecka (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Looks like a new Rebel is coming, T4i


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

the whole design of that card looks not canon.. Canon has a different style.. I've designed online banners for canon some time ago and im sure this is not their style! unless it is some random italian guy who did it.


----------



## Tovich (Feb 29, 2012)

An Eos breakfast also in Paris?
http://www.kuaddro.com/petit-dejeuner-eos-in-paris-march-2/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=petit-dejeuner-eos-in-paris-march-2


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Positron said:


> Lyra Video Productions said:
> 
> 
> > this invite looks kind of lack luster compared to the invite for other recent invites
> ...



Way I see it - isn't it more like - Japan releases an announcement/event on the 5D in the small hours, so European journalists, have some caffeine and sugar to keep you going in what will be a long and frenetic news day?


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



gputah said:


> jchl97 said:
> 
> 
> > simonxu11 said:
> ...



Is it just wishful thinking or do I see the faint glow of an off-white lens barrel attached to that camera he's holding?


----------



## KHAWACHEN (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*

Looks to be he is holding a 70-200mm 2.8 IS II and the 1DX or 5D3 

And OF COURSE ! Who ever took this photo, seems to have done it intentionally to TEASE ! or to RAISE the Hype !

Lets all fast forward to FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or Thursday Midnight !





jchl97 said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> ...


----------



## benprasetyatan (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



gbchriste said:


> gputah said:
> 
> 
> > jchl97 said:
> ...



I'll go there tomorrow to check and keep everyone updated. Looking for a little sign of 5D3 also.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe I'm seeing things, but It looks like the mode dial is on the 5D side of the camera, not the Rebel side. And I have doubts that canon would put a 70-200 on a rebel body for pictures. Maybe a 50mm or something, but bad marketing to put a massive lens on a small body. it only emphasizes how small the body is.


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



jalbfb said:


> One more thought on "Colazione da EOS"-literally Breakfast from EOS (Canon). Since breakfast is the start of a new day, could this be a subtle reference to a new start for the EOS camera line, i.e., the new 5DIII?? Man, this waiting coupled with some sleep deprivation is causing strange thoughts in my head! I need another cup of coffee. ;D



Eos is the goddess of dawn... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eos

but...


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't imagine them holding events like this all over the world for a consumer camera (t4i). We haven't seen any consumers get invites to these, and why would you invite a bunch of pros to see the next big consumer camera? Also, we've seen the T2i, T3i, 60D, and 7D since the last 5D, a T4i on that date would mean 5 APS-C cams in-between the 5DII and 5DIII, just doesn't seem right. 

Plus, the 25th anniversary of EOS is a big deal to them, I'm sure they want to release a product that's a big deal as well. Honestly, I don't think it's out of the question that they could release BOTH the t4i and 5DIII on that day. That would give the pros something to look forward to as well as the consumers, and everyone is happy.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 29, 2012)

thatcherk1 said:


> Maybe I'm seeing things, but It looks like the mode dial is on the 5D side of the camera, not the Rebel side. And I have doubts that canon would put a 70-200 on a rebel body for pictures. Maybe a 50mm or something, but bad marketing to put a massive lens on a small body. it only emphasizes how small the body is.



That may just be the depth perception, let's be realistic here, that's just not a good angle to judge what he's holding exactly. It's cool seeing all the EOS lenses lined up on the shelf though..


----------



## benprasetyatan (Feb 29, 2012)

Just found some news in Chinese news website that said a Shanghai Advertising Company is preparing a 5D3 commercials for China Market. and for March 2nd is just IXUS announcement and roadshow BUT they also said that is not impossible if they also announce 5D3 or 650D due to the worldwide announcement on the same date.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, I certainly would expect all this for a Rebel, or at least not _only_ a Rebel. This will be a big deal indeed.


----------



## pumpkin (Feb 29, 2012)

A little bit photoshopped...


----------



## rgrphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

Def looks like a 70-200 and there appears to be a dial on the side that it would be for a 5D. but then who's to say its not a mark II. would make more sense to me to use a 1DX for a poster like that even if the show is for the next 5D. waiting. thanks pumpkin.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> That may just be the depth perception, let's be realistic here, that's just not a good angle to judge what he's holding exactly. It's cool seeing all the EOS lenses lined up on the shelf though..



Yeah, I know. I'm just trying to convince myself.

Maybe it's a 1DX mark ii announcement.


----------



## WarStreet (Feb 29, 2012)

what a photo, just enough to figure out the 70-200 IS II but I can't figure out the camera ???


----------



## benprasetyatan (Feb 29, 2012)

pumpkin said:



> A little bit photoshopped...



Looks like has a pop-up flash. I'll make sure what is he holding actually tomorrow afternoon Shanghai time.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 29, 2012)

benprasetyatan said:


> pumpkin said:
> 
> 
> > A little bit photoshopped...
> ...



There is no way anyone can honestly tell if it has a pop up or not. It's hard to even tell if it's a camera even though we know it is.


----------



## Cinnamon (Feb 29, 2012)

While I'm hoping like everyone else that this is a 5D announcement and not 'just' a Rebel announcement, I really have to hand it to Canon for cramming so much into the newer Rebels. I still am impressed that my friend's T2i has a native ISO of 6400 (although my 5D's Boost ISO 6400 looks better). 

I'm also really impressed with the articulating screen on the consumer bodies. While the T3i's articulating screen may appeal to more consumers than professionals, I think it's really convenient to have, whether you're trying to capture a shot over a crowd (like at a press event), or trying to shoot from a unique point of view on a tripod without having to physically go low to the ground.


----------



## whoaaa (Feb 29, 2012)

Would they even need/want a celebrity to endorse a prosumer camera?

If that was a 5d3, wouldn't there be a bigger effort to conceal that entire image instead of having it out in the open?


----------



## SpareImp (Feb 29, 2012)

I’m not sure if this has been mentioned, but I’ll add to the conversation. Japan Photo, a pretty big Norwegian photography chain, posted this on Facebook today:

“Note: Japan Photo presents a world innovation under Fotomessen (photo show). Don't miss this huge launch (which currently is secret) at stage 1: 00. 11:10, Friday 2. March”.

Norway is in the same time zone as Italy.

It doesn’t mention Canon specifically, nor a camera, but Canon will be there as well and how many world innovations can we expect during a photo show the same date as the other mentioned shows?


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was hoping that having a star like Jackie Chan would mean Canon is announcing the 5D Mark III, but I just remembered that he has done a series of commercials and advertisements here in the US for the Canon Rebel line. :-\ Of course, it's still anyone's guess. We'll know for sure in the next ~36 hours!


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 29, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> I was hoping that having a star like Jackie Chan would mean Canon is announcing the 5D Mark III, but I just remembered that he has done a series of commercials and advertisements here in the US for the Canon Rebel line. :-\ Of course, it's still anyone's guess. We'll know for sure in the next ~36 hours!



We can only hope it's as exciting as this: http://www.dslrphoto.com/dslr/canon-china-introduces-eos-550d-aka-rebel-t2i-dslr-jackie-chan-limited-edition,14694.html


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

Hopefully then the 650D and the Nixus's are the warmup act!


----------



## Ricku (Feb 29, 2012)

It can't be a rebel. NO WAY!

Has Canon ever advertised a rebel together with a big fat L lens?


----------



## thure1982 (Feb 29, 2012)

Didn't you guys look at the rest of the pictures?
Its a Powershot event. NOOOOOO!
http://img.bbs.pchome.net/dcbbs/38_1000/37037.jpg


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

Lyra Video Productions said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping that having a star like Jackie Chan would mean Canon is announcing the 5D Mark III, but I just remembered that he has done a series of commercials and advertisements here in the US for the Canon Rebel line. :-\ Of course, it's still anyone's guess. We'll know for sure in the next ~36 hours!
> ...



Well if Nikon can use ashton kutcher, we have jackie chan dang it haha... Here's hoping for a 5d3!


----------



## NormanBates (Feb 29, 2012)

thinking of this right now... http://xkcd.com/989/


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

thure1982 said:


> Didn't you guys look at the rest of the pictures?
> Its a Powershot event. NOOOOOO!
> http://img.bbs.pchome.net/dcbbs/38_1000/37037.jpg



The EOS Powershot?  Powershot ain't EOS - http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_Camera/PowerShot/
So there's *definitely* 2 lines being shown at the very least.
See the EOS stand, and what Jackie Chan's holding. Don't know too many PowerShots that take L glass


----------



## pumpkin (Feb 29, 2012)

The camera in his hands seems to be too big to "only" be a Rebel in my opinion


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

pumpkin said:


> The camera in his hands seems to be too big to "only" be a Rebel in my opinion



Well he IS asian, just saying... =)


----------



## Otter (Feb 29, 2012)

I was looking on the Northlight rumor site. They claim that a dealer was quoted as saying the price will come out at $3250 Euros. That translates to $4,372.55 US dollars. I REALLY hope that is not true as that is a HUGE price jump from the MKII release. If it is, sign me up for a MKII and maybe I'll get a used MKIII in 4 years.


----------



## mkrimmer (Feb 29, 2012)

Otter said:


> the price will come out at $3250 Euros.



3.250 Euro-Dollars?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 29, 2012)

Otter said:


> I was looking on the Northlight rumor site. They claim that a dealer was quoted as saying the price will come out at $3250 Euros. That translates to $4,372.55 US dollars.



Camera prices don't translate according to exchange rates like that.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



Lyra Video Productions said:


> Not trying to be a negative nancy, but this invite looks kind of lack luster compared to the invite for other recent invites for big items--the C300 invite comes to mind. If this is for 5diii you'd think canon would want to pump up the volume a little bit... ?? maybe breakfast is a huge deal in italy? thoughts?



Remember the slow leak of the 5D2 on official Canon pages as the moon slowly, slowly lit up the body image more and more. And Friday is a weird date. But maybe they wanted to just go for the quick surprise or to not have the slow release build expectations too high up?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



dw6600 said:


> Try writing "Canon EOS 5D Mark III" in Google translate, and then translate from Italian to English (see attached file).
> 
> Spooky



haha


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's an Invite for March 2, 2012*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dw6600 said:
> 
> 
> > Try writing "Canon EOS 5D Mark III" in Google translate, and then translate from Italian to English (see attached file).
> ...



very spooky haha


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't get one :'( .....


----------



## Otter (Feb 29, 2012)

Blaze said:


> Otter said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking on the Northlight rumor site. They claim that a dealer was quoted as saying the price will come out at $3250 Euros. That translates to $4,372.55 US dollars.
> ...




That's good to know, I thought they translated in terms of price. As the US price seemed really high. I am starting to get the feeling that is will be $3500 + but maybe that's me just thinking a MKIII is too good to be true and I won't get my hands on one.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

Tovich said:


> An Eos breakfast also in Paris?
> http://www.kuaddro.com/petit-dejeuner-eos-in-paris-march-2/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=petit-dejeuner-eos-in-paris-march-2




"release does not mention more than a brief ”petit-dejuner EOS"

Maybe, if it does relate to the 5D3 at all it's just a brief little mini-teaser and the real announcement will come later on? Maybe just enough to hold people off from the rush to the D800 while they work on adding more to the 5D3, just to let us know that something will arrive eventually?? Either that or they have very much changed how they go about major, non-Rebel EOS DSLR releases (of course this is certainly possible).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I can't imagine them holding events like this all over the world for a consumer camera (t4i). We haven't seen any consumers get invites to these, and why would you invite a bunch of pros to see the next big consumer camera? Also, we've seen the T2i, T3i, 60D, and 7D since the last 5D, a T4i on that date would mean 5 APS-C cams in-between the 5DII and 5DIII, just doesn't seem right.
> 
> Plus, the 25th anniversary of EOS is a big deal to them, I'm sure they want to release a product that's a big deal as well. Honestly, I don't think it's out of the question that they could release BOTH the t4i and 5DIII on that day. That would give the pros something to look forward to as well as the consumers, and everyone is happy.



Maybe the 25th anniversary is why they are going about it in a different fashion this time. Everything is different because it will be a bigger, not a lesser, deal.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

whoaaa said:


> Would they even need/want a celebrity to endorse a prosumer camera?



Because those are the models that sell the most and I don't think pros care who presents it (well, maybe if it were Kate Beckinsale).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

Ricku said:


> It can't be a rebel. NO WAY!
> 
> Has Canon ever advertised a rebel together with a big fat L lens?



Didn't they introduce the 70-300 L as a nice lens for the beginner on a budget? ;D (And I'm not actually kidding.)


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> whoaaa said:
> 
> 
> > Would they even need/want a celebrity to endorse a prosumer camera?
> ...



+1 for Kate Beckinsale.... =) I'd have to buy a few of them in that case haha


----------



## NotABunny (Feb 29, 2012)

Hm, I did say that for the money it should bake cookies as well... so now it looks like I'll have to buy one. Damn, me and my big mouth...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

Otter said:


> I was looking on the Northlight rumor site. They claim that a dealer was quoted as saying the price will come out at $3250 Euros. That translates to $4,372.55 US dollars. I REALLY hope that is not true as that is a HUGE price jump from the MKII release. If it is, sign me up for a MKII and maybe I'll get a used MKIII in 4 years.



You forget that they subsidize our nice low (well, low relative to everywhere else that is not Canada or certain parts of Asia) prices for Canon equipment in the US by using a conversion factor or 1 Euro = 1 USD ;D so that would imply $3250 USD for the 5D3.


----------



## Gcon (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like Canon are going to surprise us all with a mirrorless system that can take big L glass. The PowerShot 5D Mark III ! ;D


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 29, 2012)

Gcon said:


> Looks like Canon are going to surprise us all with a mirrorless system that can take big L glass. The PowerShot 5D Mark III ! ;D



i would bet all my money that it wont be like that..! I think we'll see a new 5D!


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 29, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Canon are going to surprise us all with a mirrorless system that can take big L glass. The PowerShot 5D Mark III ! ;D
> ...



Whoosh


----------



## Drama79 (Feb 29, 2012)

"Breakfast with EOS" might mean that there is more than one camera being announced - although credit where it's due, CR Guy would have mentioned this, I would have thought (Or at least the possibility if it had come up in certain circles).

I might have gone with the "it's a hold over for later to stop people buying the Nikon" were it not for it being CR3. He's earned our trust.

Everyone seems to have whipped each other up a lot today. I know it's exciting. But it IS just a camera.

I think the targeting for the video is for the 7D users who wanted to update to full frame. In other words, same options as the 7D (I doubt we'll see 1080p 60fps, but a guy can dream). We _may_ see longer than 12 minute clips over two cards (not much use to me - I shoot music videos). It's going to be a multi-purpose workhorse camera for stills and good video - because that's where the market is.

The roadmaps on all Canon fan sites a few months ago pointed to a bigger MP full frame (the 3D) later in the year for studio photographers. People keep seeming to forget this. 

I'm looking forward to friday - I've been ready to move up to FF for a while, so want to see the specs to see if I get the II or III. Actually, to be honest, it's about _when_ I can get the III !


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 29, 2012)

Along with the coffee, the grip will make it an even bigger seller:


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

Macadameane said:


> Along with the coffee, the grip will make it an even bigger seller:



No no no, It needs an instant coffee MAKER... a coffee holder was so 2009 =)


----------



## dswatson83 (Feb 29, 2012)

I actually think most of our proposed specs have been modest. If canon sticks with a 22MP camera, we already know that they can produce great images at 22MP as the 5D mark II and 1D mark III pull this off. We know it will have a digic V which has proven to give better low light and faster performance. With 22MP, low light will only be better that the previous 5D even if Canon does not do anything revolutionary. At 22MP, the Digic 5 will give at least 5-6fps, again, without Canon doing anything revolutionary. Canon has 3 focus systems to chose from, the 7D system, 1D mark IV system, and the new 1DX system, all which will be way better than what the 5D currently has. 
New would be a headphone jack (shouldn't be hard)
Dual CF/SD cards (even the nikon D7000 has dual card slots...no brainer. )
and that is it.

That is really a refresh more than a new camera. If canon is revolutionary, it will have 1080P video at 60fps, pro level autofocus, 7-8fps, DX mode, and uncompressed HDMI out.


----------



## Otter (Feb 29, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Otter said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking on the Northlight rumor site. They claim that a dealer was quoted as saying the price will come out at $3250 Euros. That translates to $4,372.55 US dollars. I REALLY hope that is not true as that is a HUGE price jump from the MKII release. If it is, sign me up for a MKII and maybe I'll get a used MKIII in 4 years.
> ...



$3250 sounds much more respectable! I live in Canada so hopefully it's comparable to the US price. I'm not sure how the MKII has managed to stay lower then the US price, would LOVE to see the same with the MKIII but I think I'm just getting greedy now!


----------



## kubelik (Feb 29, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Otter said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking on the Northlight rumor site. They claim that a dealer was quoted as saying the price will come out at $3250 Euros. That translates to $4,372.55 US dollars. I REALLY hope that is not true as that is a HUGE price jump from the MKII release. If it is, sign me up for a MKII and maybe I'll get a used MKIII in 4 years.
> ...



we really need to have an info page on CR that explains some of the common misconceptions regarding the camera industry. like where people think that you use currency conversion rates to calculate how much a camera costs here versus there... if that were the case, folks in the UK would be MUCH happier people, trust me (provided we're translating from US prices). every country has different tariffs and taxes which result in dramatically different retail pricing on a country-by-country basis.

in other news, I like that price rumor better than 3500 ...


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

kubelik said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Otter said:
> ...



Shoot my inlaws from the UK fly out every year to the USA if not anything else but to buy their high ticket items here because the USA prices compared to the UK prices are so different. When he buys stuff on his UK credit cards, prices tend to be 1/2-2/3 what he would be paying in the UK. And that is even after his banks add the ridiculous conversion fee's to his purchase.


----------



## rambarra (Feb 29, 2012)

camera looks the same. it wil definitely be a 5D3 EOS at breakfast


----------



## rambarra (Feb 29, 2012)

is that cheese on the right? ;D


----------



## Dylan (Feb 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a guess of how long someone would have to wait if they missed the initial pre-order? IF they ship the 5D3 in April, then the next shipment might arrive? (perhaps someone has been in this situation with another cam before). Thanks!


----------



## rambarra (Feb 29, 2012)

well they better speed things up bcs, based on what my nikon supplier is telling me, first batches of d800 are on the way to him from nikon europe. so canon better hurry up. It could even be the same 5d2 case when we had intermittent supplies at the beginnning with very few units shipped for the first 2/3 months, way way below requests. Given the expectations I think it will be not easy to get a camera immediately after realease. It also depends in which part of the world you are located since certain markets will be served earlier.

Generally speaking in european canon channel now there are plenty 5D2, zero 600d, zero 60d (already since 2/3 weeks) and a few 7D


----------



## idimoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry I didn't have a chance to read through all 10 pages. Is someone going to be live blogging from this event? Any news sites/tech blogs or anything? Links please! 

EDIT: Yes. Just found the other post: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3713.0.html


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 29, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Macadameane said:
> 
> 
> > Along with the coffee, the grip will make it an even bigger seller:
> ...


The coffee maker is in the optional grip. The display shows the selected coffee type, although the unit is switched off in the photo 8).


----------



## GL (Feb 29, 2012)

Guys - I have it on good authority that Canon is holding a private announcement event on Friday, approx 2.30PM (local Sydney time). I know at least one top video guy is attending (I know him professionally), which points to a video-oriented product. Will keep you posted if I get more info.


----------



## GL (Feb 29, 2012)

Canon Australia, forgot to add


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 29, 2012)

GL said:


> Guys - I have it on good authority that Canon is holding a private announcement event on Friday, approx 2.30PM (local Sydney time). I know at least one top video guy is attending (I know him professionally), which points to a video-oriented product. Will keep you posted if I get more info.



Isn't that a couple of hours after the Shanghai event? Shanghai is GMT + 8, so 9:30AM Shanghai is 1:30AMGMT. Sydney is GMT + 11, so Shanghai event will occur at 12:30 PM Sydney time. Someone check my calculations and reasoning but seems like the cat would already be out of the bag as far as private announcements go.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 29, 2012)

SleeperSmith said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > GL said:
> ...


Damn right


----------



## GL (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep, I imagine the cat will be out of the bag much sooner, but that the pros invited to this event will get to see and play with the new toy/s  Same thing happened here with the C300 - the same colleague was invited to an event shortly after the launch, and got to see and use the new camera. Have asked for more info so we'll see if he's forthcoming.


----------



## JohnUSA (Feb 29, 2012)

My guess is the 5DIII will be what the 5DII should have been!


----------



## GL (Feb 29, 2012)

*Confirmed in Australia*

Hi - just got confirmation the new 5D will be demoed in Australia tomorrow afternoon. Can't reveal my source but it's solid. One more day to go guys


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Here's an Invite for 2 March 2012*

I had such a good belly laugh at some of the 'muffin' (vs cupcake), coffee (holder/maker, etc), CanonMouse, and other manner of poetic artistry going on in this thread.... THANKS!! ;D ;D [Applause given to many folks]!!

Currently it's 09:10... as I live in Adelaide, South Australia - which is GMT +9:30 (and we're in daylight savings time as it's summer here now). So hopefully I might get to see something before close of business Friday (tomorrow).... 

Having looked at the photos here (including those on the Chinese link) - I notice they have both IXUS branding / signage (eg G1X), as well as EOS and a number of display stands and at least one big EOS poster / canvas. So I HOPE that it will be an announcement for a new EOS (that is, not just 'displaying' the EOS 1DX which is being released). 

My take is that this event (across the globe) is probably indeed the 5DmkIII announcement / launch  I certainly HOPE it is... as I think that will set the scene for further improvements to trickle down to APS cameras (perhaps in video, image quality, and some new 'features').

Hey, one can DREAM can't one?!  

AND... I hope that a fantastic quality 5DmkIII body, will also drive the demand for some new lenses... I'm still looking forward to a new prime 50mm fast (ie f1.4 / f1.8) prime lens, that has true USM and perhaps even IS. Most important, it should be very very sharp wide open (tack sharp 1 fstop down corner to corner), and have beautiful smooth bokeh too.

Well.... let's see... only a day and a bit to go! Hopefully it will be an announcement that catches us all out with PLEASANT SURPRISE!

Cheers everyone....

Paul


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

Can anyone explain where the EOS stand is in the pictures, in relation to the main stage? I can see how the IXUS and Powershot are on either side of the main stage... but can't quite see where the EOS bit is. 

Do they have an under cover /non-outside section?


----------



## noodle (Feb 29, 2012)

Canon can create an artificial demand for the new 5d by simply controlling the supply of the camera on the market, and perhaps in the first few months they will be able to get maximum $ for the product.
After 6-12 months when the initial hysteria will have settled down , they will be able to offer specials through their retailers and continue with steady sales.
Kind of like what Apple does with their products- they are making profits hand over fist and even the used market commands top dollar for their products.

of course this is just MHO - no matter what I really, really, really am hoping for the price to be 2700-2800 body only!

PLEASE CANON , please make my dream come true!!!


----------



## Gcon (Mar 1, 2012)

SleeperSmith said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > GL said:
> ...



Australia is IN FRONT on everything. Eastern time is -5 GMT and the Eastern states of Australia is DEST GMT +11! Therefore we have to wait until 4pm on Friday (our time) before we get the NDAs expiring. We're way in front and waiting for you guys to catch up!


----------



## Gcon (Mar 1, 2012)

The "game changer" is going to be a PocketWizard-like radio control built into the Camera and the new 590EX flash heads. Who's with me on this?


----------



## JohnUSA (Mar 1, 2012)

Gets my vote for sure!


----------



## samueljay (Mar 1, 2012)

Gcon said:


> SleeperSmith said:
> 
> 
> > gbchriste said:
> ...


Hahaha exactly, since when was Australia behind? We're a whole day ahead of USA.


----------



## audigydekwmak (Mar 1, 2012)

well from the last image the chinese words 单反 means a SLR system.. so yup its confirmed is no ixus show, cant wait till tomorrow!


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

audigydekwmak said:


> well from the last image the chinese words 单反 means a SLR system.. so yup its confirmed is no ixus show, cant wait till tomorrow!



The big EOS on the backdrops also means pretty much the same thing...


----------



## Circles (Mar 1, 2012)

GL said:


> Hi - just got confirmation the new 5D will be demoed in Australia tomorrow afternoon. Can't reveal my source but it's solid. One more day to go guys



Hope you are right!!!


----------



## noxious_nasties (Mar 1, 2012)

samueljay said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > SleeperSmith said:
> ...



Yet we still have shops selling the mark 2 at $2700+ and always have to wait for new gear to hit our shores... yes we live in the land *way* down under


----------



## jchl97 (Mar 1, 2012)

audigydekwmak said:


> well from the last image the chinese words 单反 means a SLR system.. so yup its confirmed is no ixus show, cant wait till tomorrow!



In fact, it's their slogan for the EOS brand. The whole thing literally means "It's SLR, It's EOS".


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
I think from the pic, the kit lens is still 24-105!!


----------



## gputah (Mar 1, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> WOW~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


   I'm pretty excited to see what all this thing is going to pack. I really hope I won't have to buy the 1Dx to get what I want, plus more that I won't use...


----------



## WarStreet (Mar 1, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> WOW~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D



You turned tons of people happy ;D


----------



## benprasetyatan (Mar 1, 2012)

NEWS UPDATE from Canon Shanghai Event for March 2nd.
I went to the site this afternoon. The Backdrop of Jackie Chan, I still can't see it very clearly what is he holding cause the site is still closed to public but the sign on the booth is written 1DX. Since 1DX hasn't debuted yet in China. So, what is on Jackie Chan Hand is just 1DX.

More images and some of videos of their rehearsal for their big screen showing some teaser still uploading.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> WOW~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D



Its probably just me but it looks like you took those shots on your kitchen floor... do you know more than you're letting on? ???


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 1, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...


I didn't take the picture, someone just posted it on a Chinese photo forum


----------



## benprasetyatan (Mar 1, 2012)

The Canon Shanghai Event is not about IXUS Roadshow. But this actually Celebrating 15 Years of Canon China. There's divided into 4 booth there. EOS, PowerShot, IXUS and Legria. No sign of any 5D3 yet. Lets wait till tomorrow. The show will start at 6PM Shanghai Time.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > simonxu11 said:
> ...



ahh... okay. definitely someones kitchen floor though... geee the anticipation is killing me


----------



## Gcon (Mar 1, 2012)

Less than 24 hours to go! It's like I'm anticipating the birth of my first child! *me paces the floor..contemplates buying cigars*


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 1, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > D.Sim said:
> ...



I think it was took somewhere in Shanghai Central Theatre where will be the location of the new product release only for press.
The other pics took by benprasetyatan are from Shanghai Century Square where general public can access


----------



## benprasetyatan (Mar 1, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > simonxu11 said:
> ...



Yes correct. That was just Celebration of 15 Years Canon China. The actual Canon Conferences will be held somewhere closed to public only for press media on 2PM March 2nd Shanghai Time (Someone said on Chinese Forums)


----------



## hizumalu (Mar 1, 2012)

Tomorrow we may have a tasty breakfast.
2012.3.2,
2+0+1+2 = 5
3 + 2 = 5


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

At the Shanghai event, by the "EOS booth/corner" are there spots for posters to still go up? Meaning are they holding back placing up posters of the new EOS?

If someone could check it out and get back to all of us here, it would be great.


----------



## aarongilpin (Mar 1, 2012)

I know it's a BIT exiting, but a lot of you are going over the top it's JUST a camera. If most of you spent as much time taking photos as looking at the forums you would be some of the best togs in th world.  ;D


----------



## benprasetyatan (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> At the Shanghai event, by the "EOS booth/corner" are there spots for posters to still go up? Meaning are they holding back placing up posters of the new EOS?
> 
> If someone could check it out and get back to all of us here, it would be great.



They are still closing the site. I couldn't see it clearly. But from what i saw from the Backdoor Gate, inside is still messed up with construction project.


----------



## macrodust (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> At the Shanghai event, by the "EOS booth/corner" are there spots for posters to still go up? Meaning are they holding back placing up posters of the new EOS?
> 
> If someone could check it out and get back to all of us here, it would be great.



I just walked by the stage during my lunch break today. I can confirm that there are four separate areas apart from the main stage in the middle; PowerShot, IXUS, Legria and EOS, as mentioned before.

I tried to sneak into a side passage near the EOS booth to have a closer look, but was quickly asked to get out by a guard. 

The booth itself is far from ready at this point, with a section in the middle of the booth notably empty of posters or camera names.

What is really interesting is the banner on top of the booth. On the right hand side you will see the EOS-1DX logo. Now, looking at the LEFT hand side, it's very clear that a second logo has been temporarily been covered up by white cloth!

A new, yet to be announced, camera WILL be displayed here. Is it the 650D or 5DIII? Perhaps it's both, but I bet that white cloth is covering the name "EOS 5D Mark III"!


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's the TRUE invite ;D


----------



## Handcarryonly (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi peeps,

I've just managed to get a last minute invite to the event tomorrow afternoon (2 March) in Singapore.

*SPEED. QUALITY.
How do these matter to you in the world of imaging?*

Is what it says on the invite.

They are incredibly hush hush about it and the PR people won't tell me what the event is about, but like everybody else, I bet its the 5D3 and looking forward to laying my hands on it!


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Here's the TRUE invite ;D


exactly what simonxu posted one page ago. 

only new picture now is just the covered bit of billboard.


----------



## pumpkin (Mar 1, 2012)

What I find really interesting is that all the leaked pictures of the camera never show us the right front side (the side where the grip is).
At the picture with the poster on the kitchenfloor it might be intention but maybe its only a happenstance.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

Is clearly says on the lens 24/105mm f/4 IS but is it the first version or the new II version?


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 1, 2012)

pumpkin said:


> What I find really interesting is that all the leaked pictures of the camera never show us the right front side (the side where the grip is).
> At the picture with the poster on the kitchenfloor it might be intention but maybe its only a happenstance.



Doubt it, what with leaks of the full camera out already - unless theres a massive change coming


----------



## rgrphoto (Mar 1, 2012)

Loving the underground movement going on to get pix of posters at the china event site! Keep up the good work everyone!!! Making my workday go by much faster.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

A picture that someone sent...


----------



## macrodust (Mar 1, 2012)

[quote author=ramon123]
Here's the TRUE invite ;D
[/quote]

I understand your excitement, but there's no point re-posting mine and simonxu's pics as yours. 
Let's not crash the server before the fun starts!


----------



## benprasetyatan (Mar 1, 2012)

They were doing rehearsal for some video footage shown on the big screen. Here's what i got.
Looks like that just a product line-up from 1100D till 1DX. or maybe just 1100D with several sample footage.
Canon Shanghai Event Rehearsal for March 2nd


----------



## macrodust (Mar 1, 2012)

[quote author=ramon123]
A picture that someone sent...
[/quote]

Def the real deal. Good job!


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

macrodust said:


> [quote author=ramon123]
> Here's the TRUE invite ;D



I understand your excitement, but there's no point re-posting mine and simonxu's pics as yours. 
Let's not crash the server before the fun starts! 
[/quote]

Honor honor honor ;D All of us can share the excitement, you get the credit but once you posted these pics then they belong to all of us ;D Well done though!


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 1, 2012)

pumpkin said:


> What I find really interesting is that all the leaked pictures of the camera never show us the right front side (the side where the grip is).
> At the picture with the poster on the kitchenfloor it might be intention but maybe its only a happenstance.


Put yourself in the place of the people taking them photos- probably so excited they can't think straight, just want to let the world know they have a shot of the elusive 5D iii, so just make sure that model number is showing.....


----------



## benprasetyatan (Mar 1, 2012)

5D Mark III already listed on Chinese Web Electronic Store. Written there Reference Price : NEW.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

benprasetyatan said:


> 5D Mark III already listed on Chinese Web Electronic Store. Written there Reference Price : NEW.



please send the link and some specs etc.


----------



## benprasetyatan (Mar 1, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> benprasetyatan said:
> 
> 
> > 5D Mark III already listed on Chinese Web Electronic Store. Written there Reference Price : NEW.
> ...



http://product.it168.com/detail/doc/463626/detail.shtml (specs in Chinese)
from what i see Digic 5, 26.4 Million Pixel and so on.

http://product.it168.com/detail/doc/463626/index.shtml


----------



## buumi (Mar 1, 2012)

What's this???????

Eos 5D Mark III (3) First 720p (HD) movie after announcing


----------



## Z (Mar 1, 2012)

buumi said:


> What's this???????



Appears to be some goats.


----------



## CJRodgers (Mar 1, 2012)

benprasetyatan said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > benprasetyatan said:
> ...



it also says 19 focus points, and some comments about '63 double metering system' and 'cmos upscaling'. No idea what thats about.


----------



## noxious_nasties (Mar 1, 2012)

I sure hope 19 focus points is not what I think it is...

translated from google:


----------



## KWSW (Mar 1, 2012)

wonder if that 19pts is the same as the 7D...


----------



## GL (Mar 1, 2012)

That 19AF points is an old rumour - ignore it.


----------



## macrodust (Mar 1, 2012)

GL said:


> That 19AF points is an old rumour - ignore it.



I think you're right. Especially considering the...

"Availability: Dec 2011"


----------

